
Using Unix as an IDE - pcr910303
https://sanctum.geek.nz/arabesque/series/unix-as-ide/
======
ktpsns
Naming "not using an IDE" like this is an interesting idea for folks coming
from systems like MS Windows. I'm a "Unix as IDE" guy for +10yrs, but noticed
for some large projects that an IDE actually can make a big difference. I used
KDevelop and Eclipse solely for

1\. Code navigation. 2\. Showing code/type documentation on mouse over. 3\.
Having 1+2 combined with a gdb frontend.

Unfortunately, these are "in-editor" features and OS utilities cannot replace
them.

------
gregjor
Unix targeted programmer productivity from the beginning. The programmer's
workbench, PWB Unix, was introduced in 1977. The tools that made up PWB were
incorporated into Unix and, later, Linux.

